# Travel in Retirement



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Just wondering, have you "traveled" more or less since you retired?

Now I'm not saying a a-round-the-world tour or such or even a 2 week vacation. Something like going to the next town for coffee or going to a state fair for the day. Just a "trip" that is not in your crowded around the home schedule or that needed trip for ____ (something). 
Just a "trip" of maybe 2 to 100 miles that was for entertainment, fun, sport, or just because being retired I can........


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

We've been taking day trips, plenty to see and do in this area. Otherwise we travel one at a time, we have critters that we don't trust anyone else with....but we're working on that since we will want a vacation together at some point.

We spent the last year before retiring doing a lot of travel...critters were easier, we had more income and were closer to an international airport back then.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We travel less. No need to get away from the stress (what stress). We have 3 family "vacation" properties that we use, Lake cabin is 350 miles from home. Usually 1 good 1 week family vacation and 2 1-2 week vacations for us. Just to far away, anymore for weekend getaways. Beach cottage, 50 miles. We use the beach cottage the most. Get away anytime. We take advantage of the weather. Winter storm watching or sunny beach walks. The farm 3 miles from here, has an old barn, rebuilt, with an apartment. The rest is storage. It has a pond, dock and beach area, great bluegill fishing. I go out there a lot to fish and work on projects. Sweetie and I don't use the apartment much. Great day place to spend time with family. DS uses it a lot right now on weekends, his dog loves it there. We take 1 trip a year, week to 10 days, 1/2 car/tent camping and 1/2 motels. Just don't see a need for an RV, more to keep up and high cost for gas....James


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I haven't traveled much at all since I retired. I have already been to all of the places I wanted to see. Now there is no reason to travel. It feels good at home, I hate to even go to the store. Just don't have the time.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I've done more long trips (time and distance) than short ones in retirement. I suspect that as I age, that habit will "flip around" such that shorter trips become the norm. Of course, that assumes God will put up with me long enough to age to that point.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Gee, guess I should answer my own question. :doh:

Personally, during the winter, I try to do either a breakfast or lunch at least every other week; sometime with another retiree, most time alone. Given the weather going to many places just isn't in the cards - lake effect snows can cause some real problems for travel around here. 
Once things open up I do some of the weekend festivities that go on, along with hitting the historical sites, museums, county/state fairs, etc..

One thing I do travel to during the winter - again barring weather - is going to the state fair grounds in Syracuse (+60 miles away) as they have something going on most every weekend. Example, this week they have "Farm Days" going on; next weekend an RV/camping show, etc.. 

May add that going to most of these events I'm alone, wife's not interested, or I go with another retiree or family member.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL....quite obviously yes 

My moniker comes from the fact that I travel to Mexico at least once a year. Frankly a job was interfering with my traveling. Glad I got rid of it :thumb:


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

It has been a month and a half and we haven't made it outside of the county yet! I'd really like to see some sunshine and soak up some heat...


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I do not leave my farm-unless I have to. I go to town once a month for feed and groceries. Other than that, I even use the clippers on my hair! Worse, I dont even answer the door unless its my children-and I know they have a key! I dont want to be around people, I dont want to see people! i have the farm, my animals-seeds are starting in my greenhouse-and I have books to read. I suppose it might sound like I have mental problems, but I dont think I do. At my age, I'm less inclined to listen to--well, you know!


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

A good friend of mine is a retired gas-passer. His wife was a nurse, but had to retire years before he did, because of rheumatoid arthritis.

She can't stand long car trips and it hurts her to fly. But they still wanted to do some traveling.

The solution? He joined Amtrak's frequent rider club and obtained a Mastercard that has Amtrak points as the reward program. He puts everything - bills, gas, etc. - on that card. When they have enough points, they take a trip, because she tolerates train travel pretty well.

He just got back from a week in New Orleans. Traveling there and back, they had a sleeper like this:

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/Conte...dation_C&pagename=am/Layout&cid=1241210576107

If not in a hurry, a nice way to travel.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

That sounds great! I would love to take some long train trips. I'll have to look into the Amtrak frequent rider club.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Our traveling pretty much involves visiting family. We are in Michigan&#8217;s thumb and have family in Cleveland, Chicagoland, Houston, Arizona, and California. DH is in an Irish band, so they travel a bit in the summer. Our current dog is a 13 year old border collie. He travels well, but my next dog will be much smaller. A papillon or toy poodle will be easier to pick up if necessary (had to call DH to pick up border collie and put him into the car for me when he had a stroke) and easy to travel with. We&#8217;ve already eaten or rehomed all of the livestock (I miss them).

I&#8217;d like to take time when visiting relatives, make a week or two week long vacation out of getting there and coming home again. Otherwise, I like the idea of train travel.


----------



## susannah (Dec 17, 2014)

Didn't really think about it until now, but yes to more day trips, short trips, etc. 

I'd been focusing on how we don't take as many of the long trips we thought we would in retirement. We DO take a lot of short trips. Nearby towns, different parks and trails. Change of scenery is good during the long winters, especially. And living in a tourist area, it's nice to take mini-trips in the off season.

We take some longer trips, sure. But the short ones are far more common. Love being able to take off for a day trip "because we can - we're retired." One of the many things I love about retirement!


----------



## Rosco99 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes we travel-- retired 16 Years

More long trips or cruises at first, 9-11 changed the fun of air travel

We RV an go South for two or three Months, a 32 foot Coach with Slides

Short trips now Some thru Senior Center some on our own

Also Rock Hound an that leads to travel some with Wife others with Geezer friends.

In the travels we stop for Points of interest often

Can go 450 miles plus to meet commitments if necessary


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

Jolly said:


> A good friend of mine is a retired gas-passer. His wife was a nurse, but had to retire years before he did, because of rheumatoid arthritis.
> 
> She can't stand long car trips and it hurts her to fly. But they still wanted to do some traveling.
> 
> ...


If your friends get tired of train travel, while they are in New Orleans they might want to hop on a cruise ship. There's quite a few that go out of there and cruise travel should be pretty easy for her.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Since retiring I confine most of my traveling to a 25 mile radius of where I live with the occasional road trip to the Gulf Shores. Although I still take the occasional road trip to Houston or San Antonio areas I prefer instead driving to Memphis to catch the City of New Orleans , lay overnight in NOLA and change over to the Texas Eagle or the Sunset for the final leg of my rail trip.

Although it costs about the same as flying, I have always enjoyed riding trains more.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I really enjoy traveling via Amtrak. This past Christmas, I visited my DD and her family in Philly. Fortunately for me, the Amtrak station is in town here. Not so fortunately, train time is 1:40 AM! But I always book a sleeper, so no problem for me; just for my fellow, who takes me to the train station.


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Go to Ireland once a year to visit family. Summer trips are usually short and not over 300 miles. Have to be around for haying and irrigating. Usually go south for no more than six to eight weeks in the winter. 99% of my travel is in the motor home. Also have a 15 year old border collie, he still loves to go. Next dog will be another border collie, love how smart they are.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My mother would take the Amtrak from the midwest out to Tuscon to see my sister about once per year. Took almost 3 days but she enjoyed it. No driver fatigue, inexpensive and she still saw the landscape.


----------

